# what did I do wrong ??



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi,relatively new to road bike ( but about 3 years on mtb)

Last week I've been riding at a normal pace every day of the week. I would say about 40/50 km per day from mon to thu,with the exception of about 25 km on mtb on friday. Spent the weekend resting and eating a good amount of carbs. Needless to say,yesterday my legs were two jet engines. I've enjoyed a good race pace 38 km ride(very hilley in my area). Probably in 3 months of road bike yesterday was my best performance ever,I just kept going,going and going. The point : today my legs feel like a bag of concrete...:mad2:
So,what one should do ? Even if feeling in top shape avoid to push the limits ? And what should I do today ? Should I go out for a normal pace ride to "clean" my legs or should I rest and think about it tomorrow ?


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

This is a very broad question that cant reasonably be answered in a short reply to your post (or even a long reply). There are a lot of different factors that go into trying to answer your question and many of those factors would be unique to you and how your body reacts to certain stimulus. I recommend that you peruse the coaching/training section of this forum and examine some of the topics already discussed. There are tons of reading materials out there as well. 

I can tell you how I train and how my body reacts to the type of training that I do but it wont do you any good because its a training plan focused on my needs, my weaknesses and strengths. Training is a very personal thing that requires you to listen to your body to determine what works best for you.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

BicycleBastard said:


> This is a very broad question that cant reasonably be answered in a short reply to your post (or even a long reply). There are a lot of different factors that go into trying to answer your question and many of those factors would be unique to you and how your body reacts to certain stimulus. I recommend that you peruse the coaching/training section of this forum and examine some of the topics already discussed. There are tons of reading materials out there as well.
> 
> I can tell you how I train and how my body reacts to the type of training that I do but it wont do you any good because its a training plan focused on my needs, my weaknesses and strengths. Training is a very personal thing that requires you to listen to your body to determine what works best for you.


Good enough answer actually. My body is telling me not to go ride today and be less foolish next time,even if I'll have dynamite legs. I'm sure I will be able to reap the rewards in the long run :thumbsup:


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I've got the Cyclist's Training Bible by Joe Friel. Fabulous book... even though I don't race, I ride to perform. It's a treasure trove of good advice.

One thing the book is unequivocal about is the need to train less than you think you do. Even when you feel like Superman, you should finish every ride with a nagging feeling that you could perhaps have done one or two more hill sprints or 10 minute pieces. Friel argues that the recovery during training is arguably more important than the training itself, and that dipping too far into the red one day creates fatigue that prevents you building fitness on subsequent days.

Amazon.com: The Cyclist's Training Bible (9781934030202): Joe Friel: Books


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

First of all I second the recommendation for Joe Friel's book, excellent book and an easy read. 

Additionally bags feeling like concrete is not necessarily a bad thing! It means you pushed yourself hard. What you need is a couple of shorter very easy spins, some recovery and you will come back stronger than ever.


----------



## lancedobbs417 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dunno


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

For sure rest is important!! I just ordered this book, never saw it before. I rode 6 days in a row, my knee was feeling good and everything was clicking, but now taking 2 days of rest...then 5 days in a row again!


----------

